# ready to cut?



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 5, 2013)

i try to grow one plant every year.  My question is when to cut.  I have heard many methods. from what until the white is almost all red, to wait until the first frost, to buy a loupe and when your trics start to turn amber then pull it.  

2nd question.  Again, I only grow 1 plant.  Once I cut it down and trim it up, how long to air dry before Jar curing?  I dont want to over dry.  The year before last, i ended up tossing it all because it molded on me.  

Thanks


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 5, 2013)

This was about 2 weeks ago, to give you an idea of what it looks like.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 5, 2013)

Zoomed out


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 5, 2013)

All ways go by the trichs....and I like to remove all the large fan leafs than chop her down and hang in a Dark room with fans ....and temps at 70....than I clip the buds into Brown paper bag  and stir one time a day for a few more days...than into jarsyou would rather want the buds dry before jaring up as that will cause mold...Just how I Roll

:48:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 6, 2013)

It looks quite good and healthy. It doesn't look to be close to ready to chop yet though. Just an off-the-cuff guess would be another 2-3weeks before harvesting.

You should always go by the trichomes on harvesting unless you really know the plant by heart from having grown it many times over from clone. You can use the pistol hairs as an early marker but not for harvesting. I will watch the pistol hairs on mine(even though Mine are on a set schedule) and see that the hairs will start dying off without having equal replacement by new pistols when it is close to the harvest date. For 9week plants, I usually see the pistols dying off rapidly around the 8th week, and that is when I begin checking the trichomes. While mine work out that way, not all strains will work like that so you can't totally trust the pistol die-off as a good marker. That is why I would only use it as a marker for checking the trichs if I don't know the flowering time from the breeder. 

*Hey Smoke *:ciao: Whats up buddy


----------

